# Blockhead- does anyone else's dog do this??



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

I bought a cat cube (http://www.amazon.com/Set-Cat-Cubes...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1262312698&sr=8-1) for my cat a while ago and he never used it so I let Harvey play with it a while ago. 

I thought he would play with it but he walks around all day wearing it over his head! I've never put it on him or encouraged him to use it that way but he loves it and puts it on himself. I'm so used to this that I forgot how funny he looked till the other day when I was going through my pictures. What a nut! 

I remembered someone posting on here a while ago that he had bought his dog a tent for the beach and he loved it so much that he would always see a walking tent  I think for Harvey's 1st bday, I'll get him a pup tent.

Update: Having trouble attaching the picture but here is the flickr link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4232826032/in/set-72157623110960050/


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is LOL but you know we need pictures. That sounds so funny.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

LOL I agree this is a post a picture must


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

Oops, seems I'm having trouble attaching the pictures. I know how to do it but it's not working tonight. I'll try again a little later


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

Here's a flickr link for now : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4232826032/in/set-72157623110960050/

Hope that works


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That works!. What a silly boy you have. I love the expression on his face. What a perfect goofball.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Silly goofball and just the reason why goldens are so irresistible.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Perfectly, Silly, Golden!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

That is so funny also very cute.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Life in your home must nothing but a barrel of laughs!! So cute.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Harvey looks so sweet - perhaps he wants to get into agility training? lol


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Loll! Silly pup! : Love the pic!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

They make you laugh every day,very funny pictures.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Cute pictures....I love goofy goldens.


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

C's Mom said:


> Harvey looks so sweet - perhaps he wants to get into agility training? lol


I actually did a puppy agility class with him and most of the puppies were a little hesitant with the tunnels/shoots but I couldn't get him out of them!! Although, I think it's because he was smelling all the treats people threw in there to coax their puppies through. They would send him in to do cleanup at the end of the class


----------



## GreenLady (Dec 25, 2009)

What a HOOT! Silly Dog! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

maybe he is letting you know this cube is not his size and would like his own.

Very cute.


----------

